# Hello from Germany



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

Hi!
I'm 'Rorschach', a hobby- oriented 'Splash' breeder from Germany. 
Unfortunately the German Miceclub has been separated not long ago, so I don't really know where to show my Mice, nor do I know if there is any other club in Germany for mice Breeders or shows. 
So I feel kind of 'left alone' :roll: 
That's why I'm here! To talk and write about breeding and caring for mice.

I hope I can learn lots of things here and I'm happy I've found you. 
(Sorry for my bad English!)

Rorschach.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome I'm sorry your club split up.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome. Your english is actually quite good.


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

Thank you all for your friendly welcoming. 
I find it nicely here. 

It's hard to get in touch with breeders in Germany. The forums are very animal welfare based, so they won't like breeders on board and don't tolerate to write about breeding. 
However, I currently own two litters of splashed and foxes (the little ones just opened their eyes C and some adult mice in splashed and burmese. To get foxes out of them was kind of weird because I didn't expected that. But it's very, very beautiful and I'm exited to breed with some foxes to see if I can get a strong and healthy colour out of them (got one choc, one creme and one dark choc with a very 'muddy' belly).
I'm hoping to get some pics soon to show you my little furry fluff- friends. 
This is one low- quality picture I took when I was checking the litter some days ago:


@candycorn: thanks to the internet and my addiction to watch series in their native language (usually english)!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful babies, I love the splashes.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ..... beautiful pic


----------

